# My husband wants to go back to school



## lostwithoutyou (Feb 28, 2009)

I am 22 and my husband is 24. We have a 3 year old daughter together and he has a 5 year old prior daughter. Currently my husband is a truck driver only averageing about 2,000 a month. It's not a lot of money but at least it's an income. I am currently not working because I am in college full time. I plan to work again during spring and summer breaks. Anyway my husband's job requires him to be away a lot and he says he's sick of it. Now he wants to quit truck driving so that he can go back to school. I think it's a horrible idea because not only does he have to pay our bills, but he has child support to pay for his other daughter. I already have 11,000 in student loan debt and will probably have 30,000 worth of debt before I graduate. If he goes to college he will obtain student loan debt as well. I know that he is sick of his job but I don't think we can afford for both of us to be in school. Whatever job he gets around here will probably pay far less while he's in school. We argue about this and I just need some outside input. Thank you.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

maybe you can work out a compromise. you go to school one semester while he works, and you work while he goes to school one semester? it'll take a little longer but at least there will be an income. have you both looked into financial aid?


----------

